
Benchmarking Streaming Computation Engines at Yahoo - YAFZ
http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/135321837876/benchmarking-streaming-computation-engines-at
======
kod
If I'm reading this correctly, the Kafka topic only had 5 partitions, but they
had 10 workers.

With the Spark direct stream, kafka partitions are 1:1 with spark partitions,
which means at most half of the workers would be doing work without a shuffle.

Seems like a pretty basic oversight that should be addressed.

------
estefan
This is the first mention I've seen of flink on HN.

~~~
luckydata
there were a few before but not many.

